# Head difference newer (2019+) DGXA and older CZTA?



## dan2019 (4 mo ago)

Hey guys, 

was wondering, anyone know if there are differences in the head of the newer DGXA and the older CZTA engine ? I may have a bad engine on my hands and looking at parts but parts for the DGXA are still a bit harder to find then the older gens

Thanks in advance !


Best,
Daniel


----------



## tsi20 (Sep 22, 2021)

dan2019 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> was wondering, anyone know if there are differences in the head of the newer DGXA and the older CZTA engine ? I may have a bad engine on my hands and looking at parts but parts for the DGXA are still a bit harder to find then the older gens
> 
> ...


That sucks. What happened to the engine?


----------



## dan2019 (4 mo ago)

tsi20 said:


> That sucks. What happened to the engine?


hey, well the car is a salvage, got it from copart, it had front-end damage and some undisclosed undercarriage damage, the engine was advertised as fine, so I had it shipped (literally by ship-shipped, couldnt resist, even under the circumstances  ) and the truck driver drove it bone dry (no oil, no coolant) around the dock and onto the truck, to later complain to me he had to finish the job by hand since the car went into emergency limp mode :/ quite a guy ...
so now Im stuck having to fix the undercarriage damage surprise (oil pan, oil sensor, steering column!, possibly more?!) and on top, there may now be an issue with the engine :/ I still hope it may not be that bad, but in case it is, Im looking for alternative parts for it since getting a DGXA at the junkyard aint happening around here, but I can get a CZTA and pull parts off it


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

2019 part number *04E103061F
2016 part number 04E103264C
Something changed. Good luck 👍 *


----------



## dan2019 (4 mo ago)

Leirk said:


> 2019 part number *04E103061F
> 2016 part number 04E103264C
> Something changed. Good luck 👍 *


would seem so indeed :/ curious if anyone pulled these apart though ?


----------



## dan2019 (4 mo ago)

to elaborate on the case so to speak, drained the oil today, no shavings, good sign, will cut open the filter to verify, then Id like to check the compression, anyone know what it should be ? the engine may live after all 
btw everyone running 0w20 in these right ? thats what I know, but the shop where the car is at insists on 5w30 for some reason .. I know thats the correct oil for CZTA, but the newer ones are 0w20


----------



## tsi20 (Sep 22, 2021)

dan2019 said:


> to elaborate on the case so to speak, drained the oil today, no shavings, good sign, will cut open the filter to verify, then Id like to check the compression, anyone know what it should be ? the engine may live after all
> btw everyone running 0w20 in these right ? thats what I know, but the shop where the car is at insists on 5w30 for some reason .. I know thats the correct oil for CZTA, but the newer ones are 0w20


I’m glad to hear to hear that. I run 0w40 on mine and our Tiguan but that’s an entirely different engine with excellent oil analysis but the VW spec is VW 508.00 0W20.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

I have this sticker in the engine bay of my 1.4TSI DGXA.


----------



## dan2019 (4 mo ago)

dr_spock said:


> I have this sticker in the engine bay of my 1.4TSI DGXA.


yep, me too, was still wondering if someone ran anything else, technically you can, depending on the circumstances, but I really cant see why you would


----------

